

Ask HN: New Feature Request: Participation Acknowledgement - DanielBMarkham

Interestingly enough, I've noticed that the special orange people (I wasn't one this morning, but I am one now) are not always the same as the people who have the highest karma scores.<p>For those people participating more, say the top 500, top 100, top 50, and top 10, I suggest a colored star beside their user name. Colors could be green, blue, red, and gold<p>This would be an acknowledgment for all the people who spent a lot of time adding information to the site that was upvoted the most.<p>There are some people who post rarely but get a high karma and then there are those that post a lot but are "steady earners" To me the more prolific high-karma participants are much more interesting to follow than simply those who are the most efficient with their commenting.<p>If you think the entire idea is silly, well I refer you to the current Orange username feature. To me it seems like this is along a similar vein.<p>(Just for the record, I am against the Orangeness and calling out of users. But if we're going to do it, we might as well be a little more judicial about how it's done)
======
jacquesm
time-out...

The number of meta posts on this subject is causing a serious overload, there
is a 'request for features' feature and there is a thread dedicated to the
subject on the front page, I'm sure this could have been blended in there.

Enough meta discussion for me for today.

------
tokenadult
There is already a list of leaders, which I see you are on.

